# Do rats like wheels?



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was just wondering if rats like wheels. Does anyone have a wheel for their rat? I am thinking of getting one for my rat, but I don't want to waist my money if my rat won't like it. so, does anyone have a wheel for their rat? If so, does he/she like it or not?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

This was just discussed...

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6362.html

And my new baby figured out the wheel in seconds


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

My rats love their wheels


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

We can't keep Tara off of her wheel. Willow mostly ignores it, but Tara runs and runs and runs. The funny part is that Tara is our "fat girl", even though -she's- the one getting all that exercise. Heh.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Secularian said:


> We can't keep Tara off of her wheel. Willow mostly ignores it, but Tara runs and runs and runs. The funny part is that Tara is our "fat girl", even though -she's- the one getting all that exercise. Heh.


Isn't that weird? My chubbiest is also the biggest runner, too!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

None of my rats were ever interested in wheels.. they either walked through it, or made a bed in it..


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I might get Templeton one.....


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I, personally, think it's a good investment whether your current rats like/use it or not as future ones may and it can easily solve a good bit of pent up energy in the night.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am really considering getting Templeton one, he needs some excersise also.

(He is really fat).


----------

